# Puglia, Alberobello Help with guest Changeover



## Julie Quinn (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi,
I have a small Trulli (about 2 miles outside Aberobello) and I would like to rent it this season. I live in the UK and so am looking for someone to do the changeover. I've already tried most of the management companies however since I don't have a pool non of them are interested!
Unfortunately I don't speak Italian.
I was wondering if there was an expat living nearby who may be able to help.
Julie


----------



## AnnamariaT (Feb 2, 2017)

Julie Quinn said:


> Hi,
> I have a small Trulli (about 2 miles outside Aberobello) and I would like to rent it this season. I live in the UK and so am looking for someone to do the changeover. I've already tried most of the management companies however since I don't have a pool non of them are interested!
> Unfortunately I don't speak Italian.
> I was wondering if there was an expat living nearby who may be able to help.
> Julie


Hello Julie,

I'm Annamaria, a local guide in Puglia. I've helped several people living in Uk as well as USA to manage their house in Puglia.

I know very well your culture as I lived in London for 2 years and I've worked with English people for 8 years.

Of course I know very well my land, so I can help you with any questions, curiosities, dubts and so on and so forth, as well as with all your needs such us engineerings for structural works, gardners, cleaners, lawyers, to help you with all these kind of staff. 

Then, for any help you might have....Here I am!

Annamaria


----------

